# Look Pro Team jerseys for sale



## Oneheart (Mar 8, 2002)

I have 2 beautiful Look Pro Team jerseys for sale. Both sized medium, both bought in France while riding my own Look. They are listed on ebay, just search for "Look Pro Team jersey".


----------

